

The Rise of the Modular Robot: A Review in Videos - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/07/07/the-rise-of-the-modular-robot-a-review-in-videos/

======
Bjoern
"Transformable" Robots are quite popular here in Japan... see for instance
this creation...

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3Q6c4a6zNM&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3Q6c4a6zNM&feature=related)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6pDVX2tBx4>

oh, and really interesting are those construction kits where you can
"manually" transform the robot into different shapes ... "Bioloid"

Humanoid <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCIW7SmwuFk>

puppy <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unHnx3SjSRA>

spider
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paHcqN9iarg&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paHcqN9iarg&feature=related)

etc..

------
Bjoern
Geek attack :D

Modular Robots? Transformable Robots?

See some real Transformers... <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akNJ6S2UqsE> ..
only Humans though ..

